# would you backboard a patient punched in the head?



## chri1017 (Jul 16, 2013)

Say you had a pt who was punched in the head.  The patient has some swelling and a minor contusion.  Pt denies any loc, nausea, dizziness and neck/ back pain.  Who would board?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 16, 2013)

chri1017 said:


> Say you had a pt who was punched in the head.  The patient has some swelling and a minor contusion.  Pt denies any loc, nausea, dizziness and neck/ back pain.  Who would board?



not I


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2013)

Negative


----------



## fast65 (Jul 16, 2013)

No sir (or ma'am)


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 16, 2013)

Not even a second thought.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2013)

Would not even cross my mind.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 16, 2013)

To pile on with the forum consensus, not a chance.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2013)

To break consensus, I would... if he was hit by Chuck Norris. 


Wait... I'm sorry, that would result in injuries incompatible with life so... no.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope, wouldn't even think about it


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 17, 2013)

chri1017 said:


> Say you had a pt who was punched in the head.  The patient has some swelling and a minor contusion.  Pt denies any loc, nausea, dizziness and neck/ back pain.  Who would board?



No.  Why would you want to?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 17, 2013)

*My reply failed to post.*

Work up for cranial injury, r/o cervical complaints, tx per protocol prn.
Does cervical restriction or immobilization help closed head injuries?
Know how to look for early signs of an injured TM joint, basal skull fx, other s/s of TBI.

NOTE: edited five days after posted.


----------



## BedpanCommando (Jul 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 17, 2013)

No, unless he was punched by Chuck Norris.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 17, 2013)

No

And to add, why would you?


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 17, 2013)

chri1017 said:


> Say you had a pt who was punched in the head.  The patient has some swelling and a minor contusion.  Pt denies any loc, nausea, dizziness and neck/ back pain.  Who would board?



No way would I board. If they fell, it'd be a consideration, if there were, say, LOC or if the injury was reported as being particularly painful. I'd document the pertinent negatives that you mentioned, as well as whether the patient was ambulatory on scene, whether the patient was on anticoagulants and/or platelet aggregation inhibitors, assess neurological function, etc.

But given the scenario you presented, it'd be a mistake to board the patient.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 17, 2013)

I would definitely board a patient who had taken a punch to the head.  I'd also give them 15lpm via NRB and give them lights and sirens to the hospital.  It doesn't matter how serious the injury was: they need all 3!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2013)

medichopeful said:


> I would definitely board a patient who had taken a punch to the head.  I'd also give them 15lpm via NRB and give them lights and sirens to the hospital.  It doesn't matter how serious the injury was: they need all 3!



Don't forget the IV for all of them!


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Don't forget the IV for all of them!



And to check their BGL


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 17, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And to check their BGL



Beat me to it lol


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 17, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And to check their BGL



Naturally!  You just never know when hypoglycemia is going to cause someone to fall into another person's fist.  We might as well get a 12-lead too!  (You know, for when the BGL is normal.)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Don't forget the IV for all of them!



If I could start IVs then definitely wouldn't forget this!


----------



## Summit (Jul 17, 2013)

Chase said:


> No, unless he was punched by Chuck Norris.



Injuries incompatible with life...


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Honestly, A year ago, I would.  I worked in an area who's rule was "any injury above the shoulders requires c-spine precautions."  But now, after studying NEXUS, and the studies done on backboards and the damage they cause, no.  I would not (and thankfully my current protocols allow me to clear c-spine in the field).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2013)

RE: Chuck Norris jokes

Welcome to the first page.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2013)

HGC test


----------



## savemachine (Jul 19, 2013)

chri1017 said:


> Say you had a pt who was punched in the head.  The patient has some swelling and a minor contusion.  Pt denies any loc, nausea, dizziness and neck/ back pain.  Who would board?



I won't do it. Unless there is some other battery involved


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 19, 2013)

Why they only need some "motrin and water (and maybe a band aid if your a :censored::censored::censored::censored"


----------



## Trashtruck (Jul 19, 2013)

I would splint their face and transport.


----------



## flightless (Jul 21, 2013)

I wouldn't...


----------



## NPO (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 1, 2013)

Why does rockem sockem robots come to mind.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 1, 2013)

WBExpatMedic said:


> Why they only need some "motrin and water (and maybe a band aid if your a :censored::censored::censored::censored"



Wrong...definitely an IV.....


----------

